# Kubota BX2370



## jackieGA (4 mo ago)

Cutting neighbors lawn yesterday i ran up on a hill, slippery clay in my BX2370, tires spun
started tipping and over it went, thanks for roll around, stuck in seat by seat belt, tractor spewed white smoke, did not shut off, had to use the key. Tractor was on side for 18 till wrecker came. Uprighted and pulled to flat area. Allowed oil to settle about 5 hours, checked oil level per wrecker driver, level ok.
Tried to start, turn key all lights including GP were on, engine only clicks all lights go out.
Help!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. You may want to check the other oil levels and have a look at that battery. Cables mat have been jarred loose.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Stop turning key!

Rotate engine by hand.....severe damage can happen if its hydrolocked.

Be sure it rotates by hand /wrench..at least a couple turns......
Then move on to the other issue/.

Did the acid drain out of battery?

Load test battery..


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

I`m thinkin the battery shorted out being tipped over.


----------

